# 72" Coralife PC Lunar Fixture on CL



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello everybody,

Thinking about buying this 72" Coralife Power Compact Lunar fixture off of Craigslist for my 125gallon Malawi tank. Can anyone provide any details on their experience with this setup.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/for/4093725838.html

Price Breakdown:

Fixture: $80
New Ballast: $60
New Lights: $135
------
Total: $275

The fixture has been discontinued so that worries me a little bit, with getting new parts and everything. Currently I a 48" and 24" shop lights hanging under the hood with T5s. Would like to get something a little more official, just don't want to get something that seems like a good deal but ends up being a money sink for discontinued parts.

Thanks!
Austin


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Sounds like a lot of money. You could probably get a new LED systems for a lower price and running cost on eBay. Check out the Finnex and Satellite systems.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Your not going to find an LED fixture for $275 in 72". In fact you won't much in the way of 72" fixtures at all. Two of the Current Satellite Plus are less expensive than the $275 but they aren't near the light output. Good enough for fish but not for growing plants or corals. Which if your not trying to do for a cichlid tank probably a better deal.

That fixture was over $600 new 6 years ago when PC lamps were current technology. Now they are obsolete though.

Andy


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

One of the LFS says I should pass since it requires so much money just to get it started and it is now old and obsolete. I think that is what I will do..


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have one of these fixtures and I'm quite happy with it. The main problem for me is the cost of the replacement bulbs. They cost $100.00 ea Cdn to replace (with coralife lamps). I think I paid over $700.00 for the fixture years ago. It's great for getting light down to the bottom of a 29" tall tank, but I'm not sure that's an issue on a 125g. I would be looking at T5 H.O if I was you.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I have the next model up fixture and bought it new quite a few years ago and around $450. I've had it installed on a 220G tank the entire time and was generally pleased with it. It was definitely not enough light to grow plants and I did have to replace the 4 cooling fans a few times as they got extremely noisy after a couple years. I never really used the Actinic bulbs, just the 2 10K bulbs.

What I really like about the fixture is the long length and the sleek black look. On a side note, we recently stopped using the CF bulbs, not cheap to replace, and have temporarily 'stuck' 2 lengths of LED's to the acrylic splash block that protect the bulbs from moisture.

See if you can talk him down to $50-$75 dollars. It would then be worth it to have the 72" fixture that could be converted to DIY LED.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Deeda, what is the next model up?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine is the Lunar Aqualight Deluxe Lunar series model #53409. It has 2-96W true actinic + 2-96W 10K daylight, 6- 3/4 lunar blue moon lights and 4 cooling fans with 3 separate on/off switches and cords.

I noticed the OP's link only showed 4 vents on top, mine has 6 vents, the fans occupy 4 slots and the 2 vents in the middle of the fixture are used to draw air into the fixture for the fans to blow the air out of the fixture.

That is why I assumed the OP had the next model down.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

O.k, I have the same one as you, thought there might be another one I didn't know about.
Thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

There actually was a Lunar Aqualight Plus that had 6 lamps (4 96 watt 10K and 2 96 watt actinic). But it wasn't very popular.


----------

